# Grit guard



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

looking to buy 2 of these, but the shop wont let me......, any ideas?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ah ok I will make them live again right now.... Sorry for the lack of replies. Not been very well...

Edit: You can buy now.. Adrian has just made them live again. Cheers...


----------

